# The beer thread!!



## Mutt (Jul 27, 2007)

List the beers you like. If micro-brew give a personal rating.
Right now drinking 
All American Imperial Pilsner by Terrapin Beer.
Heavy...but good for one or two. very filling.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

I have to stick to my roots on this one - Guiness 
The hard body and Pungent flavor is definatly one of a kind.:spit:


----------



## berserker (Jul 27, 2007)

Love my Michalobe LAGER


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 27, 2007)

lol I'am probably the only one that drinks these beers:
Old English<<<<
Budwieser
La'bat


----------



## Capone (Jul 27, 2007)

#1 = MGD
#2 = Miller HightLife!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 27, 2007)

:woohoo: Hmmm.  My fav beers...

I've had affairs with Corona, Budweiser, Heinekin, and Dos Equis XX.  Not necessarily in that order tho.

I love beer.

YUM!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 27, 2007)

Beer root 
Don't drink anymore but use to be
Miller 
Budwieser


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 28, 2007)

Bud light for me wanna try bud ice?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 28, 2007)

Drinkin tonite (god I love it when my b-day lands on friday)
1: Pete's Wicked ale
2: Sam Adams honey wheat.


----------



## Bubby (Jul 28, 2007)

40oz of Black Label 10%


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 28, 2007)

So how much beer have u give ur plants after getting hammer???


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 28, 2007)

I am about to try something new.  Fat Tire caught my eye tonight.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 28, 2007)

yuengling is my new favorite.......

followed by michelob

i say new favorite like i drink alot ... lol it's my choice when i do decide to have one.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I am about to try something new. Fat Tire caught my eye tonight.


 
And what a good beer it was.  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Take 2.

:woohoo:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 29, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> And what a good beer it was.  :hubba:


:ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

a VERY good beer, hehe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2007)

Now I got a XX.


----------



## UkDealer (Jul 29, 2007)

Budwiser because i like it =)


----------



## walter (Aug 3, 2007)

coors light,,molson canadian,canadian light


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 3, 2007)

bud ice....im not much of a beer person i prefer a few shots of 151 or this drink called a wet willy.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 3, 2007)

Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat.  A wheat beer (obviously ) with a slight hint of blackberry.  This is nothing sweet tasting at all.  It's beer, but with a 4% alcohol count.  In one night it is very feasible to finish a full case youself... Good thing i get them at the wholesale amount of $9 a case (retails at $27 at the brewery ).


----------



## bono (Aug 3, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> yuengling is my new favorite.......


 
The only beer to own the name lager... I miss home! My new community has given me a taste for the wheat beers, ok I'm almost used to them! Overall I'd have to say Magic Hat # 9, good taste, lots o'alcohol but expensive out here in the middle of the country!


----------



## the_riz (Aug 4, 2007)

i like a san miguel:

 or a leffe:
 or a desperado:

In that order lol

I love European brew lol, such choice


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Aug 4, 2007)

I gotta give props to smokinmom for bringing up Fat Tire.....thats one of my favorite beers of all time....unfortunately it isnt distributed in my home state nor by any nearby neighboring states.....
some other favorite beers(not really in any particular order, just as they come to mind).
1.Duvel-had it in belgium and it rocks
2.Arrogant bastard-for the sheer "in-your-face" brand image and unique taste
3.Left Hand Brewery's Milk Stout-for its uniquely delicious taste
4.Moose Drool-because its as thick as molasses and very tasty
5.Terrapin Golden Ale-its my favorite that I can find locally
6.Chimay blue-another I had overseas and absolutely loved


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 4, 2007)

budweiser , michelob , milwaukees best .. lol , kinda like the bite from the beast, but really its all good :clap: .. like a big fatty:tokie: all carry on now


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 8, 2007)

OK here are some of CA's micro brews!! Very good, very strong!!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 8, 2007)

J.W. Dundee's Honey Brown
or Heineken


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

Drinking a Corona with lime right now.


----------



## louis (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't do beer, I'm more of a vodka person, Vodka or Jack Daniels.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 9, 2007)

I like fat tire, Highlife or pabst blue ribbon. I know, I know, the latter 2 are kinda ghetto, but that's how I roll. Gotta think economically when feeding many mouths =)

Some of my other favorites are Guiness, Killian's Irish Red, and Foster's in the big oil can, and Anchor's Steam. Mmmm Mmmm. Delicious

I tried that new Miller "Chill" the other night, and it's pretty good too.

I love beer- but then again, I'm an alcoholic, and that's just fine with me =)


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm not big on beer, more of a *vodka* (Chopin potato vodka...yum) or *tequila* (Milagro) girl myself   , 
*BUT... I did recently discover a beer that I like called Blue Moon...MMMmmmm...very nice!!! *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

Okay it may be only 3 PM but I just cracked my first beer of the day.  Heineken.  I got a 6 pack of that and a 6 pack of Tiger.  Most will be gone by tonight.  

Hubby is out of town til Friday.  It's party time!!!


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

HUMMM  Should I do it? Maybe a Stone IPA.:hubba: BevMo is too far and the guy at the corner has it.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

Rolling Rock is good stuff.......

Also like Icehouse. Not too much into beer or ale.......... 

I go for vodka and tonic on the rocks, or vodka shots with Sunkist chaser, or Crown with a touch of water - no ice when I'm sippin'. .


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 9, 2007)

Batch 420 IPA out of Maine is another cold weather favorite :aok:


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 9, 2007)

Never heard of it DL but BevMo will order anything I can find. I'll be on the look out. Thanks.


----------



## the_riz (Sep 9, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Rolling Rock is good stuff.......
> 
> Also like Icehouse. Not too much into beer or ale..........
> 
> I go for vodka and tonic on the rocks, or vodka shots with Sunkist chaser, or Crown with a touch of water - no ice when I'm sippin'. .



Ah. Im yet to meet anyone who enjoys vodka as much as me, stand up and be counted!

up for a shot pot belly?


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Ah. Im yet to meet anyone who enjoys vodka as much as me, stand up and be counted!
> 
> up for a shot pot belly?


 
Got 3 shotsa Vodka, straight out of the freezer and 3 good bong tokes.  Here's to ya bro'.:48: 

:joint: 

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

Corona, Heinekin, and Budweiser i used to take tours over at the brewery in St.Louis try so many samples


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Ah. Im yet to meet anyone who enjoys vodka as much as me, stand up and be counted!
> 
> up for a shot pot belly?


 
Yoo-Hoo... :ciao: Vodka lover here... a shot of Chopin or Grey Goose in a nice Lemon Drop Martini....  with a couple tokes on some nice White Widow...Ohhh...yeah!!!   LOL...


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> Yoo-Hoo... :ciao: Vodka lover here... a shot of Chopin or Grey Goose in a nice Lemon Drop Martini....  with a couple tokes on some nice White Widow...Ohhh...yeah!!!  LOL...


 
Anything for Rdrose! Got 3 shots ready just for you. I heard you just harvested some WW?............Hint, hint LOL!


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Anything for Rdrose! Got 3 shots ready just for you. I heard you just harvested some WW?............Hint, hint LOL!


 
*Hey, PB, I can definitely take a hint... :rofl:* 

*3 shots it is...**and I'll bring the WW!!*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

Y'all better invite Riz too.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 9, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Y'all better invite Riz too.


 
Riz is invited, and so are you Mom!

Riz, I do like parmasan cheese on my pizza, though.  Will try to keep the crumbs out of your vodka.   LOL.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG too funny.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Riz is invited, and so are you Mom!
> 
> Riz, I do like parmasan cheese on my pizza, though. Will try to keep the crumbs out of your vodka. LOL.


 
*Absolutely...the more the merrier!!! :stoned: :ccc: :dancing::aok: :clap: :bong2::banana::48:    *

*Oh...and no anchovies on the pizza please!!! K? *


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 9, 2007)

i'll pass on the beer, but what i will take is a tall Jack Daniels & Coca Cola. or a Jim Beam & Pepsi. of course followed with a Jage Bomb.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

me and wifey gets down with the Vodka also Absolute


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's get back on topic guys.....beer.

Muahahahhahahahahah.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Let's get back on topic guys.....beer.
> 
> Muahahahhahahahahah.


 
Okay...well...Pizza goes w/beer!!!   

and Vodka goes w/pizza!!!   

See the connection, Mom????


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 11, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> coors light,,molson canadian,canadian light


 
Canadian Light is a nice beer, funny that it is never up front in the Beer Stores, always in back with little fanfare.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2007)

Drinking the cheap stuff tonight.....Budweiser.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 14, 2009)

18 months old so deserves a kick 

I'm drinking this, I have never tried it before, its tastes just like Iced Tea and you cannot taste any hint of alcohol in it yet its 5%

I had to laugh at myself, I spent several F's and a quite a few blinds trying to get the top off with a bottle opener then realised its a screw top :rofl:

eace:


----------



## MennoTheWise (Jun 14, 2009)

A chilled bottle of Becks on a warm summer evening watching the sunset...

That is when I LOVE beer! Outside that I can't last that long in a pub/bar. Why do you think I smoke?!?

I'm not picky about alcohol though. All depends on time and place. I'm a big fan of wine at the right time. Tend to go for Spanish/Portugese reds. And a little Jameson on the sly :hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not a real big beer fan, but over the years I've been partial to what I think of as "regional" beers.  Fat Tire when I used to snowboard/ski out west, Rolling Rock when I lived in CT, Landshark down here in FL.  Pour me a martini any day, though .


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jun 14, 2009)

Coors light, and it better be Canadian cause U.S beer tastes like water


----------



## ishnish (Jun 14, 2009)

Stone IPA (Ruination)
Criminally Bad Elf
Chimey
Love seasonal beers from all over.
and when on a tight budget, Mickeys Ice or Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## nvthis (Jun 14, 2009)

Haven't bought beer in forever. My neighbor works @ Sierra Nevada Brewery and has been regularly dropping off whatever is going ATM. I have had to start drinking beer daily just to keep up 

Right now:
ESB (Just finished a case.. Not bad)
Wheat
Pale Bock
Summerfest

My fav? Anything cold, light colored and pilsner.


----------



## saticus (Jun 14, 2009)

falstaff

burger

stroh's

rolling rock

black label


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 14, 2009)

Uh, did someone say Newcastle?  Won't toss a Harp out of the boat in a storm and to go way back for Mutt, I'll drink a Pete's Wicked anyday.  Like my hops toasted.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 14, 2009)

Nobody can touch Maine's Micro Brews!  I think we might have the most Breweries per capita.  Geary's Pale Ale and Shipyard are my favorites but there are many more.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2009)

Heineken #4 coming up.


----------



## ishnish (Jun 14, 2009)

what kinda beer goes good with homework?  anybody?
last night, I discovered that Guinness helps ease heartburn...
(trade secrets)?


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 15, 2009)

Purps is back so--what's that kick butt beer you guys have down there?  It's like 12-13% alcohol.  Something like Thomas Crown but that was a movie.


----------



## LassChance (Jun 15, 2009)

berserker said:
			
		

> Love my Michalobe LAGER



The first beer I ever had was a week or so after the first time I got busted.
I decided it was time to try a legal high, so I bought a sixer of Old Munich for 99 cents (1970).
Ever since then, I only like really cheap, no name American beer.  It's the only beer that tastes right to me.  I cant stand "good" beer.  Gimmee good ole cheap American swill.

Lass


----------



## LassChance (Jun 15, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Purps is back so--what's that kick butt beer you guys have down there?  It's like 12-13% alcohol.  Something like Thomas Crown but that was a movie.



Does anybody remember Old Frothingslosh, the Stale, Pale Ale with the Head on the Bottom?
Im serious.  It used to come out just for the Christmas season. It tasted like regular beer, but the cans were GREAT.  Each can was different in the six pack--but all were pics of ginormous fat ladies in bathing suits.

If Im lyin, Im dyin.

Lass


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 15, 2009)

I fullon agree with LassChance. The cheap beer is better. Expensive brands taste like crap to me. To much junk in it or techniques involved and it spoils it for me.  I just dont like the flavor of extra hops, or aged ales and such.

I love me some Steel Reserve most. Olde English, Miller High Lifes, Pabst Blue Ribbon, and Old Milwaukee follows. 
My daily drinkers are the Pabst and OM though.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 15, 2009)

*Alexander keiths red amber ale*
*Kronenburg*


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 15, 2009)

The cheap beer I used to love was Schoenling Little Kings until I sobered up enough to see the stuff floating on the bottom.  We affectionatly called them Chain Links.

Spearchucker, do they even still make Pabst?  I grew up close enough to toss a rock at the Pabst plant in GA.  Red-necks, white socks and Blue Ribbon beer--that's my heritage, baby.  And that's why I escaped when I was very young.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes they make PBR still, just seen a guy buy a 12 pack at the store a few minutes ago. My fav. "cheap" beer is Blatz in the little brown barrel bottles grew up drinking them by the cases. Now as far as name brands I like any thing in green bottles, Heineken, little kings, rolling rock ect..when I do drink whitch is once in a blue moon...take care..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 15, 2009)

Yea they still make PBR. lol
Its my golfing beer mainly. Reach in the cooler and yank out my Blue Ribbon with the huge Orange 2inch around sticker on them saying 2/$1 on it.

Actually saw that movie Grand Torino because of PBR. Couple young guys came up to me at the course and were sayin Clint was hammering some Pabsts all movie long. I let them try a couple.


----------



## Il Stugots (Jun 17, 2009)

heineken, blue moon, blue moon, sam adams summer brew, mgd, and my gf's brother in law's home brew


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 17, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> until I sobered up enough to see the stuff floating on the bottom.


 
 

I have some news for you, if you seed stuff floating at the bottom, you aint sober  

eace:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 17, 2009)

Black Butte Pale Ale...or the Porter.

Franziskaner. 





> All Franziskaner weiss beers are brewed in strict adherence to the Bavarian Purity Law of 1516.



hxxp://www.franziskaner.com/

...and a pint of Mead.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 17, 2009)

stuff floating at the bottom..hmmmm

sounds like a mafia scuba diving adventure for the recently retired.

you cant be sober if you see stuff floating at the bottom and still drink it, unless its Tequila.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 17, 2009)

Rolling Rock, they just taste like candy to me; especially ice cold on a very hot day in the shade.


----------



## MJ Child (Jun 17, 2009)

Ommegang, rare vos, 3 philosophers, hennepin for the fall and winter
corona with lime slice, mike's hard lemon, lime and twisted tea for the summer


----------



## MindzEye (Jun 17, 2009)

hefeweizen I love the stuff...


----------



## StealthCabber (Jun 19, 2009)

great thread so many people to agree with to start, petes wicked, smiethicks, amber bock, any micro wheat beer, the shipyard is good someone mentioned that.  one day someone called me for a beer survey LOL it was great they asked me like 200 beers if i had tried them and when i had drank them last. had them on the phone for like an hour.    but new castle on draught is my favorite, my pub has like 20 imports on tap.  i love beer.  my gf hates beer tequila lover.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to breath some life into this! 

New beer that has come up to par of the Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat!  It's by Blue Point Brewing Company in Long Island... Blueberry Ale!  Serious cotton mouth cure.  Yum.


----------



## Locked (Sep 11, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I have to breath some life into this!
> 
> New beer that has come up to par of the Long Trail Blackbeary Wheat!  It's by Blue Point Brewing Company in Long Island... Blueberry Ale!  Serious cotton mouth cure.  Yum.



I hve had that stuff before...very yummy...


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

if its not Canadian its crap, jmo

Molson Export avalible in Ontario and Quebec. my main beer.

Moosehead, is a beer brewed in New brunswick Canada, it is Canada's oldest and largest independent brewery since 1867 i think.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 11, 2009)

It was always heineken bottles at my homie's bong hitting parties . My personal time Coronal Extra with limes and salt <<<nothing else . Asians cant drink beers for zitnez , lol .


----------



## kalikisu (Sep 12, 2009)

I like to sample beers. I wont drink anything malted, charcoal filtered, garbage. So far I havent had a bad wheat beer. But red strip is my go to beer.


----------

